# spider mojave and mojave pastel



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

To make a spider mojave i'd need a spider and a mojave, yes?
to make a mojave pastel i'd need a mojave and a pastel, yes?

So, if I got a male Mojave and a female spider and a female pastel, could I theoretically produce those morphs in the same season by alternating the male between the two females?


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

yup ,spot on , everything as you say
25% chance per egg


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

ok, cool, going to count me penny jar.lol


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

what would the others be?

would they be spider het mojave or mojave het spider or one or the other het nothing?

And the pastel, would that be pastel het mojave or the other way round or none of the above?


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

Nah mate no hets would either be just spiders or pastels or mojaves


Spider to mojave ;

25 % Spider
25 % Mojave
25% Spider Mojaves
25 % Normal/Wild type

Mojave to pastel ;

25% Mojave
25% pastel
25% pastave
25% normal/wild type

The %'s is the chance per egg .


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

either way

WIN WIN WIN:2thumb:


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

Would be pretty cool if every egg turnt out to be Pastave or either Spider mojave lol I wish you good luck


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

OK going on from the above

What would happen if I bred spider mojaves x mojave pastels?
Would i just get pastels, mojaves and spiders?

And If I bred any mojaves back to the parent snake I _could_ get Blue Eyed Leucies?


----------



## Noah's Ark Couriers (Apr 2, 2009)

Some people dont class mojave x mojave to be a BlueEL. It is a white snake with bits of grey on the head and isnt as clean as other lucies like lesser x lesser or even lesser x mojave.

If you started with a female mojave and then produced a male baby, you could wait a year and breed the young male back to the adult female. You would get super mojaves (white but a bit dirty)


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

markhill said:


> OK going on from the above
> 
> What would happen if I bred spider mojaves x mojave pastels?
> Would i just get pastels, mojaves and spiders?
> ...


i think ud get

spider
mojave
pastel
super mojave (like BEL)
bumblebee
spider mojave
mojave pastel
normal

pretty sure thats right, dont know odds though

any above mojave or mojave mix back to perents could make super mojave (like BEL)


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Noah's Ark Couriers said:


> Some people dont class mojave x mojave to be a BlueEL. It is a white snake with bits of grey on the head and isnt as clean as other lucies like lesser x lesser or even lesser x mojave.
> 
> If you started with a female mojave and then produced a male baby, you could wait a year and breed the young male back to the adult female. You would get super mojaves (white but a bit dirty)


yeah but if I started with a female I wouldn't be able to produce spider mojaves and mojave pastels in one season, which is what I actually want, without getting a male *and* a female.

I dont actually like BlueEL that much, I prefer snakes with colour, it would just be nice to produce one to sell on and make up some costs, and just to say I did it.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

tricky said:


> i think ud get
> 
> spider
> mojave
> ...


Ooh, I like this one:mf_dribble:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

yup, not a bad plan :2thumb:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Thehornycorny said:


> Nah mate no hets would either be just spiders or pastels or mojaves
> 
> 
> Spider to mojave ;
> ...



Apart from the 'Normal' offspring, all others would be het.


----------

